# Series 2 DirecTivos (including R10): 6.3e Discussion/Issues



## Stuart Sweet

Version 6.3e for DirecTiVos.

Release Notes: 


Earl Bonovich said:


> It targets two things:
> 
> The box erroring out when there is more then 200 messages
> 
> Some improvements to the Season Passe functions


*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

Please post the model of your receiver along with all issues.


----------



## Ricka

I have one R10 that did get it and one that hasn't called in yet.
I lost 3 hrs recording time, The only thing I can see different is the "Channel List" menu under Messages & Settings. The favorites and channel selection is all in one menu now.

Also the "Wishlist" menu is now copyrighted.


----------



## Drew2k

Stuart - I believe this update is also being rolled out to the HD HR10-250 DVR, so you may want to drop the "SD" from the thread title...


----------



## snickerrrrs

I've noticed my remote is responding a lot slower since the 6.3e update. Also today both my R10 and dvr40 rebooted and now I have logos when I push the info button when watching live or recorded tv.


----------



## Clemsole

I have a DVR40 that got the 6.3e update but now in the "Now Playing List" the information portion is missing at the top. Before I could reenable it by using the up, down, up, 7, 8 code but now it does not work anyone have a key to turn it back on?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drew2k said:


> Stuart - I believe this update is also being rolled out to the HD HR10-250 DVR, so you may want to drop the "SD" from the thread title...


Happy to help, Drew! Please use this thread for ALL DirecTivos getting version 6.3e.


----------



## Jon J

Clemsole said:


> I have a DVR40 that got the 6.3e update but now in the "Now Playing List" the information portion is missing at the top. Before I could reenable it by using the up, down, up, 7, 8 code but now it does not work anyone have a key to turn it back on?


Evidently it is not supported in 6.3e.

Based on some posts, there may have to be a 6.3f to clean up the problems caused by e.


----------



## RandCfilm

Clemsole said:


> I have a DVR40 that got the 6.3e update but now in the "Now Playing List" the information portion is missing at the top. Before I could reenable it by using the up, down, up, 7, 8 code but now it does not work anyone have a key to turn it back on?


This feature has never been on the 6.3x software. So everybody call DirecTV and complain that when you got the 6.3e upgrade you lost this feature and maybe they will add it in the next release. I would love to have this feature on my HR10-250.


----------



## dishrich

Is this ONLY for all the SII Tivo's, or will the SI's be getting this update as well?


----------



## jclarke9999

My Samsung SIR4040 (with larger drive installed) restarted ind installed 6.3e today. After the install, my "approximately 137 hours" was replaced with 133 hours.


----------



## litzdog911

dishrich said:


> Is this ONLY for all the SII Tivo's, or will the SI's be getting this update as well?


Series 2 only.


----------



## mark_winn

Somehow the update shutdown my DVR service. I was out of town and came back last night to see no SP's or suggestions had recorded since Monday. When I checked the SP's a message told me to go the settings folder to "activate" the DVR service. I did that, then found the system to be in "pending restart". After a restart all is well, but I am bit peeved that nothing was recorded all week. To me this falls under the TIVO missing recordings. A first for me with TIVO in the last 6 years.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, I edited the thread title again. I've been told by Earl that the R10 is technically a "Series 2.5" so I wanted that made clear as well.


----------



## mark_winn

Somehow the update shutdown my DVR service. I was out of town and came back last night to see no SP's or suggestions had recorded since Monday. When I checked the SP's a message told me to go the settings folder to "activate" the DVR service. I did that, then found the system to be in "pending restart". After a restart all is well, but I am bit peeved that nothing was recorded all week. To me this falls under the TIVO missing recordings. A first for me with TIVO in the last 6 years.


----------



## fineware

A poosible clue to the 6.3e issues: My HR10-250 was recently set up for a single tuner after upgrading to a HR20-700 and moving it to another room. Since the upgrade, the box apparently still tries to use the disabled tuner when hitting the down arrow. The TiVo may be trying to do the same thing when starting a recording, stopping when it doesn't find a signal on the scheduled channel.


----------



## fineware

Follow-up: Doing a hard reset by removing and re-applying power fixes the problem.


----------



## jdmac29

I got 6.3 last night on my Samsung 4040r, no problems so far.


----------



## friarfax

Since the 6.3e upgrade 2 of my directv tivo boxes (R10 and SD-DV#40) are rebooting. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Mark Holtz

This is what I have noticed so far for 6.3e:
Added/Changed logos for TCM, Fox Movie Channel, Military, A&E, Cartoon Network
Wishlist now has a registered mark on it.
Channel list dramatically changed. Banner at top gives full channel description. Thumbs up allows you to add the channel to your favorites list.
Channel banner now displays when the program was recorded.
Start recording is 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10 minutes early.
Stop recording is 1, 2 3, 4, 5, 10, 15, 30, 60 minutes as well as 1-1/2 and 3 hours late.
Guide-Grid display appears to be faster. (Note: I don't use this often)
Now Playing now appears to be faster.


----------



## JohnDG

Mark Holtz said:


> This is what I have noticed so far for 6.3e:
> Added/Changed logos for TCM, Fox Movie Channel, Military, A&E, Cartoon Network
> Wishlist now has a registered mark on it.
> Channel list dramatically changed. Banner at top gives full channel description. Thumbs up allows you to add the channel to your favorites list.
> Channel banner now displays when the program was recorded.
> Start recording is 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10 minutes early.
> Stop recording is 1, 2 3, 4, 5, 10, 15, 30, 60 minutes as well as 1-1/2 and 3 hours late.
> Guide-Grid display appears to be faster. (Note: I don't use this often)
> Now Playing now appears to be faster.


Also,
* To Do List shows actual scheduled start time, including any padding to the beginning of the show. For example, 9:30 show with 5 minutes padding shows a 9:25 start time in the To Do List.

jdg


----------



## AVPhan

Jump to specific channel (by keying the number) from Channel List no longer works.


----------



## hidefman

Hr10-250 downloaded 6.3e today. Totally locked-up dvr. Hard reset by unplugging the only way to get to reset. Working normally so far, so we'll keep watching. Just about to retire HDTivo to another room so the HR20 can step up to the plate. Have not done so yet because of dual live buffer and Football! What to do....what to do.....


----------



## walters

I haven't had time to investigate much, but last night I noticed my To Do List was only populated through 8/31. Anyone see anything similar?

System information indicates guide data much farther out, and there are "will not record" entries in the recording history [sic] farther than that.


----------



## litzdog911

walters said:


> I haven't had time to investigate much, but last night I noticed my To Do List was only populated through 8/31. Anyone see anything similar?
> 
> System information indicates guide data much farther out, and there are "will not record" entries in the recording history [sic] farther than that.


Try resetting your Tivo. I've had this happen a few times regardless of software version. A reset always fixes it within several hours.


----------



## Frostwolf

litzdog911 said:


> Try resetting your Tivo. I've had this happen a few times regardless of software version. A reset always fixes it within several hours.


Tonight the dsr704 unit in the living room went black and white on me twice, I swapped the s-video cable and eliminated the kenwood receiver in between the two times. any ideas? This unit has the 6.3e on it the other has 6.2a and has not exibited this problem.

Update, Its now done it 6 times. I've replaced the s-video cable, and rebooted twice. The only thing left is swap it with other unit with 6.2a still on it, to eliminate the tv.


----------



## Wedgecon

My R10 was been rebooting once or twice a day since the 6.3e update. I am not sure if it is the software or a failing hard drive.


----------



## litzdog911

Wedgecon said:


> My R10 was been rebooting once or twice a day since the 6.3e update. I am not sure if it is the software or a failing hard drive.


Most likely a failing drive. New software updates sometimes trigger hard drive issues because the new update switches to a previously unused drive partition.


----------



## walters

litzdog911 said:


> Try resetting your Tivo. I've had this happen a few times regardless of software version. A reset always fixes it within several hours.


I must have caught it while it was indexing or rebuilding the To Do List or something. It was fine last night.


----------



## bsmithFX4

Forgot to post this when it happened. Thought I'd add it in case it helps in the future...

Awaoke on the morning of the download to a screen stating that the software is updating and it'll take about 15 minutes. Waiting about an hour with no progress. 

Did a hard reboot by pulling the plug. Once it started back up everything seemed fine and the software version indicated that it was installed OK. Seems to be running fine.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

litzdog911 said:


> Most likely a failing drive. New software updates sometimes trigger hard drive issues because the new update switches to a previously unused drive partition.


I suspect this will be more common as TiVo's get older.


----------



## Lynskyn

My HR10-250 has locked up at least 4 times since this version, requiring a power cycle to come back. I get a frozen picture and the unit will not respond to the remote or front panel buttons. Never had an issue before 6.3e.


----------



## jhenry

I've got two Hughes Series 2, a 40 and an 80. Both have started freezing and rebooting since 6.3e. Yesterday I couldn't watch live or recorded for more than 5 minutes without it locking up or rebooting. I really have a hard time buying the hard drive theory seeing as so many people are reporting issues and across differing systems. My units aren't that old and my Series 1 was in use for twice as long without issue. However, if someone posts that replacing the hard drive has corrected the problem, I'd upgrade.

Or else I'm gonna have to dig the Series 1 out of the garage. Football season is not the time for unstable TV service.


----------



## jdmac29

I bought a new directv tivo from circuitcity last month Samsung sirs4040r. 
I have no hand any problems with lockups or had to reboot and it has recorded my programs like usual. The guide is a little bit slow when you first pull it up and when you scan down 10 channels or so but otherwise not problems.


----------



## dbronstein

I'm not sure if this is related to the update. In the last week or so, my picture loses color periodically. I have confirmed it's the Tivo and not the TV. This has been happening several times a day (that I see) for a few minutes each time. It's jus the output because when the color comes back, you can rewind and it's in color. I have a DVR80.


----------



## dishrich

dbronstein said:


> I'm not sure if this is related to the update. In the last week or so, my picture loses color periodically. I have confirmed it's the Tivo and not the TV. This has been happening several times a day (that I see) for a few minutes each time. It's jus the output because when the color comes back, you can rewind and it's in color. I have a DVR80.


I'm also having this problem on of my Hughes DVR80's as well. It seems to mostly happen when I'm on local channels, but not national channels. If I swap tuners over to a national channel, the problem goes away. :eek2:


----------



## dbronstein

I get it on national channels and watching recordings as well as local channels.


----------



## BCole8888

My HR10-250 and my fathers HR10-250 both lock up whenever you tune to channel 2-1 in Nashville, then try to change the channel or switch tuners. It's totally predictable. It started a couple of months ago. Does anyone have a clue why watching either of the two digital ABC channels would lock up the receiver?


----------



## Straykat

friarfax said:


> Since the 6.3e upgrade 2 of my directv tivo boxes (R10 and SD-DV#40) are rebooting. Anyone else having issues?


Yes. I have a DSR704. Never had a problem with reboots until the upgrade. Unit now reboots a few times a week.


----------



## snickerrrrs

dbronstein said:


> I'm not sure if this is related to the update. In the last week or so, my picture loses color periodically. I have confirmed it's the Tivo and not the TV. This has been happening several times a day (that I see) for a few minutes each time. It's jus the output because when the color comes back, you can rewind and it's in color. I have a DVR80.


My R10 has lost color every blue moon, I found switching to channel 103 seems to bring it back. But this happened before 6.3e.


----------



## Wedgecon

litzdog911 said:


> Most likely a failing drive. New software updates sometimes trigger hard drive issues because the new update switches to a previously unused drive partition.


I bought a replacement drive from WeaKnes and installed it. The drive came with 6.1 software and was fine for a couple of days, no reboot at all. I had removed the phone line about 6 hours after the initial call to activate the DVR service. That most of been enough time to download and activate the 6.3e software since my unit now has that version. Ever since 6.3e came back my R10 is going back to rebooting once a day or so.

I am now convinced it is a 6.3e issue but I can not get DirecTV to even admit there is the possibility of a problem.

I think I will try and restore the unit to an older software using InstantCake and make sure I remove the phone line as soon as the DVR service is activated.

Other than a larger drive my R10 is not hacked in any way.


----------



## BruceS

Check under System Information, Service Connection, Last Status.

If it shows "Pending Restart", that is why your box is re-booting nightly.

You also can check whether you have been upgraded to 6.3e under Software Version.

Since you only had the phone line connected for about 6 hours, it is unlikely that the 6.3e software was installed. It requires a phone connection to trigger the actual software upgrade and re-boot even though the new software is normally downloaded from the satellite.


----------



## chuckg

Reboots since 6.3e on my unit #1 320GB unit
8/31/07 ~ 7 pm
9/02/07 see "Lost video but not audio" post
9/05/07 8:55 pm "Lost Satellite" message very briefly before reboot
9/06/07 I disconnected power cord for >30 minutes while house cleaning
9/07/07 4:01 pm Heard what sounded like heads retracting just before reboot
9/12/07 7:34 pm Watching recorded show near its end. Restarted at 7 minutes in where I had previously paused.
9/13/07 I deleted all of the recordings, 10 or so movies, manually prepatory to;
9/13/07 6:53 pm "Clear and delete" everything. Done at 8:13 pm Power up done at 8:34 pm

Lost Satellite message could be an indication of power supply drop out
Heads retracting could be an indication of power supply drop out 

Reboots since 6.3e on my unit #2 160GB unit
7/2X/07 May have been more. Wasn't keeping count then.
8/31/07 "Clear and delete" everything triggered by #1 unit reboot
9/05/07 3:30 pm Picture froze on MSNBC. Fiddled with remote & got it working quickly.
9/06/07 I disconnected power cord for >30 minutes while house cleaning.


----------



## chuckg

My #1 unit on 9/02/07

I only record via the Guide or manually. No Season Passes, green thumbs, red thumbs and all the rest of the exotica.
The following were scheduled;
ESPNClassic (via Guide) from 4 to 6 AM (PDT) which recorded normally
ABC (San Francisco local via Guide) from 12:30 to 3 PM which recorded normally
and finally

SpeedTV (607) via manual from 10 AM to 2 PM. (Four 1 hour shows in a row)
At 1 PM I checked and the ABC (7) show was being recorded but Speed only displayed a black screen with 1:24 of 4 hour geen progress bar. Couldn't go to beginning.
Selected Guide which displayed and then selected VS (608) which in turn displayed. Then using the Guide selected Speed and now it displayed.
Played 4 hour recording from the Now Playing list. Same 1:24 green bar and for 1:24 all was well. Then the picture froze for a brief interval, about 2 seconds, and then went blank. The Samsung DLP TV detects video(?) on the S-video input else it would display an error message.
But the sound continued. Could not fast forward. But could Reverse but it started reversing from 1:24. Could Fast Forward but only to 1:24.
I didn't try to see whether the sound continues to the 4 hour mark but it was still there at 1:30.

This never happened in the three previous years on either of my units. Could be the Seagate DB35, of course.


----------



## Dr_J

Since the last update, a quirk has developed. In the past, when I'd turn on the box, both DLB would be active and recording the channels that were last on there. Now when I turn it on, the channel that comes up immediately starts recording into the buffer; however, when I switch to the other buffer, it's dead. There's no programming on it at all until I change the channel, and then it's back to normal. Weird. I really haven't noticed any particular advantage to this update, and it's generated minor nuisances.


----------



## chuckg

Both DTivos programmed last night, 9/14/07, (via List guide) the same. Times PDT;
Channel 607 5:00 am to 6:30 am with an added 00:10
Channel 607 10:00 am to 11:30 am
Channel 607 11:30 am to 2:30 pm
Channel 607 2:30 pm to 4:30 pm
Channel 607 6:00 pm to 7:00 pm

Unit #1 DID NOT record the 10 am race. It is listed in Now Playing with Duration = 0:00 and there is a brief Progress bar followed by a blank screen and then Delete message.
System info; GC: at 9:14 am Index: at 9:12 am


----------



## skirmash

Both my R10s are now rebooting several times a day. It usually happens when we are watching a recorded show from the hard drive. However, since we watch mostly pre-recorded material, that may in fact be a red herring.

I remain convinced this is not a hard drive issue, but is the result of the 6.3e update, maybe in conjunction with some activity which exposes a flaw in that update. Both R10s started misbehaving at the same time.

Satellite-related web-sites are awash with posts talking about Rebooting DirecTivos. All of them have one thing in common - update 6.3e. I foresee the only way out of this problem is to continually harass DirecTV into taking responsibility for the problem.

I will not change units from an owned Tivo-based DVR to a leased DirecTV-based box - especially when I have paid good money for a warranty plan.

Regards,

Ash


----------



## kcroyaljosh

I just activated a R10 non hd reciever, how do I get the latest software version?


----------



## BruceS

Your new R10 should download and install the new software on it's own over the next few days.

If you activated the box yesterday, check your System Information. If your Last Status, under Service Connection, shows "Pending restart", your box has already downloaded the software.

If you find the Pending restart, you can either wait for the R10 to install it when it makes the next overnight call to D* or you can re-boot the box to do the install immediately.

I don't have an R10 myself, but I believe the menu structure is the same on all Tivo based boxes, so the above should be close.


----------



## FLSHADOW

I've also replaced my HD in my R10 recently and put it on an APC and it is still resetting for no reason. I also agree it's something with the newest update.


----------



## LDLemu4U

Straykat said:


> Yes. I have a DSR704. Never had a problem with reboots until the upgrade. Unit now reboots a few times a week.


I have 2 DSR704s, have not taken the update, no phone line connected. Now both are stuck on the "Welcome, Powering up........". What option do I have to make this work? It's been 2 days now.


----------



## drill

LDLemu4U said:


> I have 2 DSR704s, have not taken the update, no phone line connected. Now both are stuck on the "Welcome, Powering up........". What option do I have to make this work? It's been 2 days now.


normally, this would indicate a bad Harddrive. but having 2 do it simultaneously is weird. i'm assuming you have pulled the power to do a hard reset.

i had a friend whose R10 did this a few days ago. pulling the plug helped for a few days, but now it always hangs at the welcoming screen. he pulled the harddrive and ran diagnostics on it, and it failed. so he has a new HD on order.


----------



## LDLemu4U

Drill.....Sorry was not able to update at once!

Left it unplugged the whole night which I already did the previous night (hard reboot)....and to my surprise (just about 30 min ago) it is now working. (family room unit).

I have work to do....and will test the other unit later today.


----------



## LDLemu4U

UPDATE Sunday 09/30/07:

Well, seems like when DTV went full blast on its HD expansion program this PHILIPs TiVo DVRs sure have been actin up.

Now, since Saturday 09/29 these 2 units have been working flawlessly. I am not really concerned as I plan to replace them with the HR20-700s. They are more reliable now for SD recording than the TiVo units and anytime I can upgrade my CRTs that these 2 units serve.


----------



## ApK

Yikes, I'm glad I saw this thread. Seems like lots of folks are having problems with 6.3e, here and on the DirectTV.com forums.
I just hooked up an old R10 last night and wanted to try to force the 6.1a download. After a few calls, it didn't do anything, and I came here looking for info.
Now I'm glad it didn't pull down this 6.3e thing, and I quickly removed the phone connection just in case.....

So what's the deal? Did they take this out of the stream? Will the put 6.1a back until it's fixed? Should I just deal with next month's DST change manually and wait for the new feature release in 2008?

ApK


----------



## jdmac29

My samsung sir 4040r was purchased brand new from CC online in August this year, I got 6.3 in late august and my system is rebooting every so often. Most of the time it has happened in the middle of the night with the system in standby but last night during the baseball game it rebooted. I have done no modding or anything to the new tivo so the 6.3 must have some issues.


----------



## litzdog911

jdmac29 said:


> My samsung sir 4040r was purchased brand new from CC online in August this year, I got 6.3 in late august and my system is rebooting every so often. Most of the time it has happened in the middle of the night with the system in standby but last night during the baseball game it rebooted. I have done no modding or anything to the new tivo so the 6.3 must have some issues.


More likely your hard drive has issues. These symptoms sometimes appear after software updates because previously unused hard drive partitions are now being used.


----------



## BruceS

litzdog911 said:


> More likely your hard drive has issues. These symptoms sometimes appear after software updates because previously unused hard drive partitions are now being used.


Not likely considering the number of people complaining about reboot problems after 6.3e was installed.

I know that each time a new version is installed it uses a different partition, but as I understand it, it only switches between two different partitions.

Since I have upgraded from 3.1.5f to 6.3c, 6.3d and then 6.3e and there were no problems before 6.3e, it is unlikely that there are any bad sectors on either partition.

It is possible that 6.3e is enough larger than any of the previous versions to need sectors that were not used by any of the earlier versions, but I doubt it.


----------



## Glen_D

You can add me to the list of people experiencing problems with a DirecTivo. For about the past month or so, I have been frequently greeted with a "Welcome. Powering up..." screen when I sit down to watch TV. On a few occasions, it has gotten stuck in that mode, requiring that the power cord be pulled. It will also occasionally freeze while watching or recording a program, requiring that the power cord to be pulled to reset it. It also failed to record a scheduled event last weekend.

The behavior of my HDVR2 has recently become eerily like that of my old DishPlayer 7100, the performance of which caused me to throw in the towel on Dish Network.


----------



## jake14mw

Definitely has to be a software issue. MANY people over at TivoCommunity.com are experiencing it. I know 4 other people that have DTivos, and every one of them are experiencing this problem, one of them already had theirs replaced with an R15. Many times with mine, they all lock up at the same time.


----------



## DishDog

Mine rebooted around 1:20am last night. This was the 5th spontaneous reboot in the last 4 weeks that I'm aware of. Can't remember seeing this before.


----------



## ApK

Now I'm concerned. My new-to-me DTivo just pulled down 6.3e (over a week after it's last phone call...wonder how that works?).

My old one which hasn't dialed in for 224 days (according to the nag msg) is on 6.2a.

No problems yet, but I'm concerned that I'm going to start seeing these reboots. Any easy way to revert a DTivo (other than re-imaging?) in case problems start?

ApK


----------



## BruceS

AFIK, re-imaging is your only option to return to an earlier version of software unless you have hacked your box so you can access it via Telnet.

If you can, it is possible to make it boot from the old partition. There are two different partitions that a tivo uses for software. Whenever it receives a new version of software, it is downloaded to the one that is not being used and switches the boot sequence to use the one with the new software.

I don't remember how to do this myself, but I have read postings about how to do this.

If you have to re-image your disk, the ImageCake and PTVNet combination includes an option to set a flag so that future upgrades are prevented.

If you just re-image your drive and unplug the phone line, this is not enough to prevent a software upgrade. 

Anytime you re-boot your box it will install the new software once it has been downloaded from the satellite. You can try to remember to never re-boot, but you could always have a power outage, which will have the same effect.


----------



## Dr_J

skirmash said:


> Both my R10s are now rebooting several times a day. It usually happens when we are watching a recorded show from the hard drive. However, since we watch mostly pre-recorded material, that may in fact be a red herring.
> 
> I remain convinced this is not a hard drive issue, but is the result of the 6.3e update, maybe in conjunction with some activity which exposes a flaw in that update. Both R10s started misbehaving at the same time.


I agree. I just had my first spontaneous reboot ever with my SD DirecTivo. This shakes my confidence in the device, particularly when trying to burn pre-recorded material to a DVD. :nono2:


----------



## Dr_J

Dr_J said:


> I agree. I just had my first spontaneous reboot ever with my SD DirecTivo. This shakes my confidence in the device, particularly when trying to burn pre-recorded material to a DVD. :nono2:


Happened again today. Spontaneous reboot without warning. Not good. :nono2:

The only other DirecTiVo hiccup I had was almost a year ago when the Season Passes/WishLists were on the fritz. It took at least a couple of months for a fix. I fear it may take at least that long again. There's no point in calling customer service. DirecTV will blame TiVo, TiVo will blame DirecTV, and the customers are caught in the middle.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

First ever that I"ve noticed in 4 years... fingers crossed..


----------



## WillieWildcat

I have 2 R10's that were rebooting randomly, and after unplugging the units for at least 30 minutes, I haven't noticed any more reboots. I can't say they aren't rebooting, but it hasn't happened while watching.


----------



## jdmac29

litzdog911 said:


> More likely your hard drive has issues. These symptoms sometimes appear after software updates because previously unused hard drive partitions are now being used.


Well I swapped out the hard drive. It had a WD Caviar model in it and it now has a WD Caviar SE at 200GB now. I have had the 200gb for about 2 years now I used it in my old computer for video editing so It did not get awhole lot of work on a daily basis. No reboots so far but the drive seems to be a little bit louder than the old 40gb one. I used mfslive boot cd for the copying the original drive and recordings and it worked perfectly.


----------



## jbaron76

You can add me to the list of people with problems as well. My box has all the systems, lock-ups, reboots, and the black and white issue.

This is NOT a bad section of the hard drive problem. There is only one explanation for these wide spread problems following a software update. THE SOFTWARE IS BROKEN AND NEEDS TO BE FIXED!!!


----------



## turey22

Hi i have a Tivo and i was reading this thread and in the thread someone says that the R10 is a series 2.5. Why is this?


----------



## ApK

turey22 said:


> Hi i have a Tivo and i was reading this thread and in the thread someone says that the R10 is a series 2.5. Why is this?


Because the r10 is slightly different internally than a regular series 2 machine. It does not run exactly the same software, and cannot be hacked in the same way. It is a hardware/software platform specifically designed for the R10, as I understand it. It is based on a series 2, and functionally, from the end user's point of view, it's essentially the same as a series 2.
Other DTV Tivo models are series 2 and the various hacks can be applied.

BTW, my NON-r10 dtivo, running 6.2a, rebooted for no apparent reason a few days ago (first and only time), while my 6.3e R10 has not. Figuring I had nothing to loose, I went ahead and let the other box upgrade to 6.3e last night. Keeping my fingers 
crossed.


----------



## ApK

Here's a general question that I should probably know (but I'm not awake yet):

Let's say I did NOT let it make the call to install 6.3e.
If DTV came out with a new release to the Tivos while the 6.3e stuff was still sitting on the drive waiting, would it be over-written? So the next phone call would install the newest stuff? I or would I have to let it finish installing whatever it has then let it download and upgrade the new stuff afterwards?

ApK


----------



## turey22

i dont think i am wrong but if i am sorry, the next phone connection would install the newest software.


----------



## turey22

it would skip the 6.3e


----------

